# Bedding, Mirabel



## candiceboggs (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been reading a lot about bedding and it seems that most beddings have risks of mites. I buy Carefresh Ultra and freeze it for 48 hours to kill any, but it also doesn't control the ammonia very well (though better than regular Carefresh). I won't buy pine or cedar, but might buy aspen. How does aspen compare to Carefresh? I've heard conflicting opinions - a lot of people on the RodentFancy club on facebook, for example, can't stand Carefresh and think the odor is awful with it - but my family has very sensitive noses and it's never been that awful for me. The only problem with wood shavings in general is that there is a risk bits can get stuck in your pets eye and one will have to take it to the vet, so I'm a little wary. Is there anything completely parasite free and soft that's NOT a wood shaving type bedding? I've seen Kaytee Soft Sorbant but it's very expensive and one bag might last two weeks. Also I think it can have mites too, and so can Timothy hay (I freeze it first - alfalfa makes a good treat). Any advice would be appreciated...

Mirabel's been doing a lot better on her antibiotics, the chattering has all but stopped. Supposedly she either has Microplasia or a possible form of Pneumonia. After giving the Enrofloxacin/Betrol compound mixture to her twice a day for a week, I've brought the dose down to the recommended once a day, though sometimes I skip it to give her system a break. She has been doing very well, all things considered, and started using her wheel again...I'll have to post pics sometime.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you considered Aubiose?

I always use it and find it very effective with absorbancy and odour control. Also, it's not dusty so does not aggrevate the eyes. Cost effective too!

xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think OP is in the US, so I doubt they can get Aubiose


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love aspen; it does a pretty good job of absorbing odor, is nice looking, and is relatively cheap. Paper bedding can get moldy and the mold gives off toxic fumes. The Kaytee brand aspen is the best stuff of all the aspen I've found. Some other brands have had smoky odor about it, or has great big chunks of wood in it. Some of my meeces pull the fibers apart off the pieces of aspen and make excelsior out of it, which is nice and soft and pretty to look at.


----------



## candiceboggs (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips! Unfortunately I have never seen nor heard of Aubiose here in the US of A. . .maybe it is sold online, I will have to look, though I prefer to just grab it in store. I will look for it for sure. I haven't seen Kaytee brand Aspen, just regular, but I'll also look for that as well...


----------

